# Pics of Toby and Butch!!



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Toby is a jealous boy..he doesn't like Butch too close to his mommy. That's for sure. I've had them both on me..shoulder/arm/chest(where toby likes to be) and when I started to talk to Butch..oh someone got right in betweet the two of us and started to sing to me with his 1/2 upside down sideways. Funniest dam thing I ever saw...made me laugh.
But when they are together by themselves on the play gym..they don't do too bad...

This is their set up. Seems to be working so far. Toby likes to climb on Butch's cage (on top). He seems to be the more dominant one, even though he's younger. Does this make sense to anyone? He's still a baby to me, so I'm surprised. Although it is his 'territory' , right?










Together on the 'gym'..










After an 'eating' session...



















Close-up of Butch...he's so little!











Hopefully the beginning of a beautiful friendship


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww aren't they precious!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are adorable! That is funny about the jealousy too!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I have 5 parakeets that will let me talk to them through the cage but otherwise don't want me anywhere near them. They don't get any time out of the cage but I made sure to pack their cages full of toys. My tiel has perched atop their cages to say hello, but that is as close as they have gotten. 

Your pictures are great!


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Lola's mommy! Butch has been with us (my son) since he was about 3 mos old. And we made a point of teaching him step up and holding him right from the get go. Before he had gone to college with my son, he was here with me with the daycare. I had a couple of kids (well, mainly one) that knew what she was doing, mom has 4 LARGE birds at home. She would take him out all the time to play with him, put him in a lincoln log house they would make...so he's pretty socialized with people. 
He's sure interested in Toby. Checking him out every chance he gets. If Toby is preening himself, and if they are side by side, he sneaks right up to him to try to kinda 'taste' his feathers...? Maybe he wants to help preen? Toby says NO WAY...GIT! If he catches him getting too close..
Butch LOVES the play gym....and when they are eating seed (i put some on the bottom of the gym) they are actually side by side and not paying any attention to how close the other is getting...little piggies! Too busy grazing on their food to notice!
Butch is a stubborn ole fella though, if he doesn't want to be picked up (step up) he holds his ground...literally..if you try to do a light pressure on his lower chest, he almost pushes back with his body...and he WONT step up. He just sits there firm to his spot. Funniest thing...stinker.
They are definitely keeping each other busy. Toby doesn't 'cry' for me ...as much. So that's a good thing! But he does seem alittle more cranky...I think he's alittle more on alert right now because of Butch..as it seems anyway. Plus he's molting like mad right now. His poor head is full of little pins....poor thing...
He's still my little lover baby...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are doing very well getting the two of them together! Toby will probably let butch preen him in time. They'll be buddies!


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope they stay social.(with people)..my guess is if I keep doing what I'm doing with Toby-individually with me and such...he sits with me for a good hour every night while we watch tv, he snuggles right up under my chin...he should be fine, right? 
I mean, the ones(birds) that are no longer being handled, and socialized, are the ones that can become 'wild' again, right? 
As much as I like my "time" when he's not 'crying' for me....I love it more when he wants to snuggle with me!

(Thanks Sue! You guys on here are great help!!)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both so cute!  Little Bill looks as small as Butch, when he is sat next to Earl!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice pics!  Butch looks like a little lady in those photos though, not a boy. It could just be the flash, but i can't say for sure.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Bea's right! I didn't even notice that. You are right too Amy. If you keep snuggling with Toby he should stay nice and sweet.


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

WHAT

Butch might be a girl? When we got him/her...at 3 mos old, he had a lot of blue on the top of his beak, and one of my daycare moms who raised budgies indicated he was a he. 

What would indicate a female by looking? Curious now..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When they are young there ceres haven't developed their mature color. They all have a kind of lavender color. It is often mistaken for blue.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Baby girl budgies often have a bluish white looking cere. If there's much white at all then you've usually got a girl.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As they mature the cere will look tan to brown for a female.


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll get a good pic of "Butch"....and post it...I would love to see what you all think...maybe a better pic of him will help...I'll get on that. 

I told my son his "butch" might be a girl...lol....he didnt' say much...


----------

